# Badly Cut Claw



## Nausicaa (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello everyone! Hope you're well. 

In late May I adopted a little budgie named Dawn from her dad, who could no longer care for his large flock of parrots due to a promotion at work. Even though I was told she's an adult, about a year old, it soon became clear she was between 5 and 6 months, her irises are still lightening. She was also clipped in the left side - badly, if I can judge. Thankfully, soon she went into moult and many of her clipped feathers fell and came back out, so now she can fly, with a few lessons from Iris, who is an excellent flier. That's all well and good, but it a while to notice that not only was she half-clipped, but they (meaning the breeder, not the man I got her from) had also clipped the claw of her long left toe nearly to the actual toe, nerve and everything. I bought extra thin branches for her to feel safe gripping and she does well on them, preferring those compared to a normal budgie branch, however... the claw doesn't appear to be growing much, if any at all. I'm enclosing a picture of how short it is, but there's no old good one for comparison. In any case, if it has indeed grown, it can't be more than a milimeter. Also, its growth direction seems to be vertical to the toe, instead of tangentially to it. Could the terrible pedicure have killed the nerve and the nail never grows out? It doesn't bother her in the strictest sense, but she has some minor imbalances when it comes to thick branches, compared to my other budgie, who's got killer toes.
Thank you!
*TLDR*: Could a really short claw trim damage the nerves permanently to the point the nail never grows back?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, if the person cut the nail all the way back to the toe and damaged the nerves in the toe, there is a good chance the nail will never grow back properly.
Thankfully, it doesn't seem to be bothering her and you have found a way to ensure she is comfortable when she perches.*


----------



## Nausicaa (Jul 22, 2021)

@FaeryBee Spectacular... If I ever get my hands on that person. No, it's true it doesn't seem to bother her and thin branches help her a lot, it's just that I'm starting to worry about the whole situation. A breeder who clips wings badly? Who clips nails badly? What else could they have done wrong? Could they have messed up with her genetics, for example and her parents are siblings and she's a time-bomb waiting to die in my hand? She has yet to change her largest wing feathers and they appear... odd, but it's incredibly hard to describe since we can only see them for a split second as she preens, and she able to fly fine. Still, I'm taking her to the vet's the day he's back.
Anyway, went off on a tangent, apologies, and thank you very much for the reply


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I thought the exact same thing about the breeder. Bad nail clip and bad wing clip is certainly NOT an indication this person knows what they are doing 😡

Is there any way you could find out who the breeder is and report them?*


----------



## Nausicaa (Jul 22, 2021)

It's going to be hard, but I'll try. Idk who it is, because I bought Dawn from a man who bought her from the breeder. At first we had some contact, mostly to reassure him I'm not a budgie-eating monster he had handed his baby to, but the last time I tried to send him a delightful video of Dawn doing both acrobatics and swimming, his facebook profile was locked or something. I'm not terribly accustomed to the specific media, but I'll see if I can attract his attention somehow, to ask about the breeder. Fingers crossed. I just hope there's no permanent damage done.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should be able to send him a Private Message through FaceBook if the two of you are "Friends" on that social network. 
If not, then send him a friend request and if he accepts it, then you can message him.*


----------

